# Project: Willy-Make-It



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

Started with a 1/6th scale gijoe toy willys jeep.


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

My plan is to install Axial axels under it. Motor and elec. under hood. rc4wd transfercase. And a trailer. I hindged the hood







Installed the motor and esc. made a small bracket for lipo batt


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

The hood will stay closed by small magnets


----------



## ed robinson (Feb 27, 2010)

That Is Cool!


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

Some progress shots,and undercarage shot.


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

do you have the machine gun? i see the mount is still there


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

Heres alittle more progress



































With trailer it's 36"long


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

Didnt care for the "mud look" on the body.So i painted over it.














Installed a pintle hitch and a dufflebag.


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

Its up and running,heres a few snow run shots.


----------



## markkaz (May 3, 2002)

Nice work!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

nice looks good,looks like something i might try,were can you find that jeep or something like it?


----------



## lil joe2 (Dec 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: That is some great work there. Very well done. How well does it perform?


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

camino86 said:


> nice looks good,looks like something i might try,were can you find that jeep or something like it?


You can get it on ebay. Hasbro gijoe willys jeep. Be prepared,they go for 100.00 or better.


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

lil joe2 said:


> :thumbsup: That is some great work there. Very well done. How well does it perform?


Ok for what it is. But its more about scale looks:thumbsup:


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

Heres my new custom rims,and narrowed some masher tires.





















I also made a axe and shovel from styrene.


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

My jeep didnt have an gas can so i made one out of styrene.


----------



## Curly Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

*sweetness*

nice creation, keep up the good work.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

Forgot to post these...


----------



## zach_oh_mi (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome job. I really liked this build.


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

Man, that is sweet!!


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

A few more pics


----------



## kkdbrt (Jan 2, 2010)

that is a work of art.


----------



## Indymike5353 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thats one of the coolest things Ive ever seen! great job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Calvin M. (Jan 24, 2010)

sexy were did u get the kit for the body


----------



## tklatti (Feb 27, 2010)

It wasnt a kit. It was a hasbro push toy. Converted to a hobby grade rockcrawler


----------

